# Dehydrated mashed potatoes



## tony2k35 (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you or have you dehydrated mashed potatoes?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I tried, but the way I did it.....not so good. They came out hard and took quite some time to rehydrate. I could have ran the resulting pieces through a grain mill but was lazy and thought that their had to be a better way to do it.

I lost interest and didn't pursue it. I may go back when the garden slows down and try it again.

Someone probably will chime in and tell where I messed up and give a better process for it.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Potato flakes are so cheap I usually don't bother doing it myself. But the way I do it (the lazy way  ), is to run them thru a juicer.

That takes much of the fluid (which is a natural thickener and can be used to make other things, like gravy... mmmm! ) out already, and purees the potato, skin & all! I dehydrate that & then use a food processor to pulverize it to flakes/powder. It's so fine that when I pour boiling water in to reconstitute it, the absorbed water cooks it as well.

P.S. the generic magik-bullet is the gadget I use for the above, it's compact and uses little electricity.


----------



## tony2k35 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I was wanting to do something as a starch for dehydrating.


----------



## drissel (Oct 23, 2011)

I take left over mashed potatoes and use my jerky gun and dehydrate them after I flavor them with cayenne, garlic, onion, chile, chipotle or any combination of them...then just use them for a snack....taste great...


----------



## dmkoza (Mar 29, 2012)

The_Blob, that is and awesome way of doing Instant Potatoes!! I like it!! Thanks!!


----------

